# Brushless motors



## Toytech2003 (Dec 15, 2008)

What Brushless motor out is the best for 17.5 sportsman tour truck class any opinions welcome:wave:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

You cant go wrong with any of the major motor manufacturers(Novak,Tekin,LRP,orion,fantom,etc.)


----------



## RACER185 (Aug 20, 1998)

We have been having great luck this year with the Thunderpower 17.5 with green tuning rotor. Give it a try and you won't be disappointed in sportsman truck.:thumbsup:


----------



## AustinL (Nov 30, 2011)

You can't go wrond with a Revtech 17.5, great all-around power.


----------



## zkoenig (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello I am looking into getting back into the RC hobby and am a bit of a speed freak. Can anyone tell me what some of the fatsest brushless motors are that are out there.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

for 10.5 up to 17.5 ReVtech


----------

